# Lake Eufaula



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm planning a trip up to Lake Eufaula the first weekend in March and wanted to know if any of you guys fish there a lot or knew of any good places that we could launch our boats and set up camp with tents. We plan on bass fishing during the day and jugging at night. Any of you guys have any input? Thanks in advance.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I grew up fishing Eufala, lived 30 minutes from there before I went in the military. You can't go wrong with Old Town Creek Recreational Area or even Lakepoint Resort. Last time I was there a couple years ago, I know Old Town had primitive sights for camping and Lakepoint has both primitive and the good stuff. Good luck. I want to get back up there at some point too this year. Both these sights are easily visible on Google Earth.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

auguy7777 said:


> I grew up fishing Eufala, lived 30 minutes from there before I went in the military. You can't go wrong with Old Town Creek Recreational Area or even Lakepoint Resort. Last time I was there a couple years ago, I know Old Town had primitive sights for camping and Lakepoint has both primitive and the good stuff. Good luck. I want to get back up there at some point too this year. Both these sights are easily visible on Google Earth.


Thanks for the info. I've drove passed it plenty of times and I've always wanted to make a trip up there. Hopefully the bass will be bedding this time of year.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

If you're wanting a March spawn, better hope it gets a little colder cuz the water is already close to 60


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

Some very impressive catches of BIG Cats being made there just in the last few Days as the weather relaxes its grip long enough for those nearby to wet their hooks. Might wanna think about spooling up a couple of your casting reels with braid and a 40# fluro leader and 6/0 or 8/0 circles and use a big live panfish or better, crappie. SECURE said tackle or face the often sudden shock of your tackle taking a swim in a blur.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I think we're gonna stay up at lake point.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Net some of them shad, find some old creek-beds or muscle bottoms in deep water and its on. Big Blues will be schooling up nicely right about now, well who actually knows with all this strange weather.

Check out the link bellow of a 80lber caught from the lake
http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/freshwater/where/reservoirs/eufaula/angler/


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

How can you tell what the bottom is like if you're in 30+ fow?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Charts, I got one when me and some friends went to lake pickwick for a week. Found the old river channels and did really well for newbies on the lake. We was juggin, it was a blast running them jugs down with 10lb channel cats snatching them under, got some nice blues too.

Sparrow has done well on Eufaula.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Charts, I got one when me and some friends went to lake pickwick for a week. Found the old river channels and did really well for newbies on the lake. We was juggin, it was a blast running them jugs down with 10lb channel cats snatching them under, got some nice blues too.
> 
> Sparrow has done well on Eufaula.


I have the U.S. Navionics app on my phone so i've already been looking at the lake on it. It shows me old river channels, depths, channel markers, etc. Best $10 i've ever spent! :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> I have the U.S. Navionics app on my phone so i've already been looking at the lake on it. It shows me old river channels, depths, channel markers, etc. Best $10 i've ever spent! :thumbup:


Very nice!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Charts, I got one when me and some friends went to lake pickwick for a week. Found the old river channels and did really well for newbies on the lake. We was juggin, it was a blast running them jugs down with 10lb channel cats snatching them under, got some nice blues too.
> 
> Sparrow has done well on Eufaula.


Who in the hell is Sparrow. Am I a grassbird now!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

sbarrow said:


> Who in the hell is Sparrow. Am I a grassbird now!!


Haha you must "fall like a sparrow and fly like a dove."


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm orig from Columbus, GA and fished the Chattahoochee River from West Point to Walter F. George most of my life. Of that couple hundred miles of river, the absolutely BEST spot is Snake Creek!!! Put in at Bluff Creek Park (was once managed by The Army Corps of Engineers - Alabama State run now) north of Eufaula on AL 165- just north of Eufaula, turn right off U.S. 431 onto AL 165. North of Cottonton, AL and the paper mills, turn right toward Bluff Creek Park. Nice camping with cold fresh water Artesian well. Launch here, 1/4 mile out to main river channel, turn up river (north), travel approx. 1/2 - 3/4 mile and Snake Creek enters the river from the left (west). Just inside the creek's mouth, the depth drops to about half way to China - slab Crappie year round. Further up the creek, grass and lily pad beds produce some of the best largemouth, warmouth, and shell cracker you'll ever experience. Some of the largest water moccasin on the planet reside here.


----------

